# Quebec Separatists Lose



## longknife (Apr 8, 2014)

Why don't we hear things like this in the American media. After all, they are out neighbors to the north and what goes on there does have, at least, a minor impact upon us here to the south.



> The election centred on PQ's controversial Charter of Values, which would ban public employees from wearing religious items, and a revival of the debate over Quebec's possible independence from Canada.



It may mean little to few on here. But, if you want more, go to BBC News - Liberals set to form majority Quebec government


----------



## Toro (Apr 8, 2014)

Hooray!

It's the PQ's lowest vote total since 1970.  

The sovereigntists are dying off and young people don't care.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 6, 2014)

longknife said:


> Why don't we hear things like this in the American media. After all, they are out neighbors to the north and what goes on there does have, at least, a minor impact upon us here to the south.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No not BBC -- *C*BC.  You get better radio American news anyway and better radio in general.


----------



## longknife (Jun 6, 2014)

Pogo said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > Why don't we hear things like this in the American media. After all, they are out neighbors to the north and what goes on there does have, at least, a minor impact upon us here to the south.
> ...



I do have a CBC feed and read three Canadian news services every morning. I also read news services from Mexico, Central and South America as well as Europe and India. Even have an Australian and New Zealand feed.


----------



## toastman (Jun 7, 2014)

As a lifelong Montrealer, damn was I happy to hear they lost!


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 7, 2014)

Why is the media suppose to report on everything you think is news worthy?


----------



## toastman (Jun 7, 2014)

Moonglow said:


> Why is the media suppose to report on everything you think is news worthy?



Why is it that every time I see a post of yours, it's never one that contributes to the thread topic?


----------



## GrosMinet (Jul 3, 2014)

The Parti Québécois as well as the Bloc Québécois are going down the slope to nothingness. Separatism is no longer a live issue in Québec, people have mostly made up with the rest of Canada. 

Separation was something of an issue between 1970 and 2000 but not today. 

The last politician of value separatists had was Gilles Duceppe, but now he is retired. I should add Françoise David, but she (her party) is not significant enough to stir up trouble however brilliant she may be.


----------



## gipper (Jul 3, 2014)

Too bad.

Had Quebec separated from Canada peacefully, maybe the US could have learned something and ultimately broken up into separate nations.  

Imagine a nation based on individual liberty, rule of law and EXTREMELY limited national government.  How great would that be?

Then all the progressives and communists could have their nation where government controls everything and over time, that nation would of course become a massive shit hole...then of course, those progressives and commies would jump the fence for freedom.  

They never learn.


----------



## jambo101 (Aug 5, 2014)

longknife said:


> > The election centred on PQ's controversial Charter of Values, which would ban public employees from wearing religious items, .


  The Charter called for the banning of all religious symbols in the public sector in Quebec and would have included all provincial government offices/jobs along with all hospital employees and public school employees..


----------



## Rikurzhen (Aug 5, 2014)

It's too bad that that Charter of Values went down to defeat. It's instructive to look at how it went down to defeat.

As with their last referendum, it was the ethnic vote. 

-Without multiculturalism there would have been no need to issue a Charter of Values. The measure was in reaction to social decay, it didn't just arise spontaneously.
-Due to the ethnic vote, the voice of the people who gave Quebec it's distinctive culture and character has been silenced.
-Newcomers into society have just as much right as life-long residents to control the culture. This is unjust. We see the same in the US. An African immigrant, fresh off the plane, or a Hispanic immigrant or infiltrator, all qualify for a potpourri of special benefits that American whites don't qualify for. That African immigrant kid is given preferences for university admission, hiring into jobs and these come at the expense of the children born in the US to families who've lived in the US for generations.
-The problems of suppressing Quebecois culture doesn't just go away because the new ethnic voters didn't want to assimilate to Quebec's customs.
-It's usually better to solve a problem than to ignore a problem. The tension between the Quebecois and the Ethnics isn't going away due to this vote. It's going to get worse as the Ethnics grow in size and continue to erode Quebecois culture.


----------



## jambo101 (Aug 6, 2014)

-
Theres no erosion of Quebec culture by the ethnics as laws from the Quebec Charter of Rights ensures they conform to all Quebec rules and regulations regarding language and education.Also Quebecs 8% ethnic population resides almost entirely in Montreal and  poses no cultural threat to any part of Quebec..
The Charter of values was nothing more than a smoke screen to legalize racism and discrimination in an effort to placate Quebecs Xenophobia.
If Quebec is losing any of its culture its certainly not from a few immigrants  wearing  headscarves, scull caps or crucifixes but the major entity to the south called the USA


----------



## Rikurzhen (Aug 6, 2014)

jambo101 said:


> -
> Theres no erosion of Quebec culture by the ethnics as laws from the Quebec Charter of rights ensures they conform to all Quebec rules and regulations regarding language and education.



Culture extends beyond what regulations from government mandate. The issue of wearing a hijab in public has no intersection with laws focused on language or education but it most certainly is a direct challenge to Quebecois culture as expressed through most of Canadian history. The hijab is not an organic development of Quebecois culture.

The way that multiculturalism works in Canada, and pretty much all across the West, is that the native culture is forced to accommodate the cultural practices of various other cultures.  You can't defend your culture if you have to continually bite your tongue and accept the practices of others. When cultures do battle against each other, which is what goes on all the time, the culture which is forced to cede ground, to "put down its dukes" is the culture which will lose.

Case in point is the famous Hérouxville code of behavior incident. The residents of this Quebec town asserted THEIR culture, they didn't want to change. People should have every right to not want to change, to preserve their culture. Here's the code for readers who are following along:

Nine months ago, when this tiny village in central Quebec adopted a code of conduct that banned the stoning of women and informed newcomers &#8220;at the end of every year we decorate a tree with balls and tinsel and some lights,&#8221; there were snickers from some quarters.

&#8220;They don&#8217;t laugh anymore,&#8221; Herouxville resident Bernard Thompson said yesterday.

With its code, the town of 1,300 prompted the creation of a travelling commission headed by two Quebec intellectuals and triggered a debate that continues to dominate Quebec politics.

Andre Drouin, the Herouxville town councillor who drafted the code of conduct, was basking yesterday in the spotlight the commission once again shone on his town. He told a visitor to meet him in front of the village church. &#8220;There&#8217;s only one church, by the way,&#8221; he added. &#8220;No mosque. No temple.&#8221;​
I thought that was great. Any newcomer into their little cultural pocket has to meet their cultural code. Screw this "accommodate the minorities" nonsense. If any imposition has to be borne, it should fall ENTIRELY on the newcomers. 



> Also Quebecs 8% ethnic population resides almost entirely in Montreal and  poses no cultural threat to any part of Quebec.



Are you joking or what? Cities are the engine of cultural creation. Cultural preservation would actually be better served by taking those 8% of minorities and dispersing them, willy nilly, across all of Quebec and far away from the cultural movers and shakers found in the big city.

Look at local and national television broadcasts in Canada and in the UK - they're showing vastly disproportionate levels of minority reporters. How can that happen? The children of immigrants usually go onto to study professions in university, they rarely find their way to journalism programs. So how on God's Green Earth do the small coterie of minorities in these journalism programs find such disproportionate success at being hired to be news readers and reporters? Because racist liberal editors hire them specifically because they're minorities in order to advance a multicultural agenda and to shove that agenda down the throats of the viewers all across the land.  The BBC is notorious for doing this, and the CBC is pretty bad too. If reporters were hired on the basis of merit then we'd expect to see on-air minority representation at a level which was lower than the provincial minority proportion of the population (because fewer children attend journalism school) and instead we see on-air representation which is greater. Racist editors and directors and such are actively favoring such applicants at the expense of fair hiring practices.



> The Charter of values was nothing more than a smoke screen to legalize racism and discrimination in an effort to placate Quebecs Xenophobia.



You write this likes it's supposed to be some kind of bad thing! Xenophobia here is nothing more than wanting newcomers to adopt your ways rather than having to suppress your ways and accommodate the ways of the newcomer.  Remember, immigrants makes choices to immigrate, so if they don't like the culture of Quebec then they should immigrate to France, Haiti or other nations. To immigrate and then expect the host culture to keep bending to accommodate the culture of your land is a notion which likely comes from some drug-induced fevered dream. If immigrants like their culture so much they should simply stay as citizens of their native culture.


----------



## jambo101 (Aug 6, 2014)

I'll take it you arent in favor of cultural diversity and any one immigrating to Quebec should prepare for total assimilation into the Francophone milieu, sounds like a rather draconian measure at total conformity.As an Anglophone living in Montreal i welcome the cultural diversity that makes Montreal the world class city that it is,In fact i'd be embarrassed if my culture was so feeble that petty laws like bill101 or the charter of values needed to be instituted to prop up my culture.


----------



## Rikurzhen (Aug 6, 2014)

jambo101 said:


> I'll take it you arent in favor of cultural diversity and any one immigrating to Quebec should prepare for total assimilation into the Francophone milieu, sounds like a rather draconian measure at total conformity.As an Anglophone living in Montreal i welcome the cultural diversity that makes Montreal the world class city that it is,In fact i'd be embarrassed if my culture was so feeble that petty laws like bill101 or the charter of values needed to be instituted to prop up my culture.



How that diversity working out in Iraq? How about old Yugoslavia? How about Rwanda? How about Czechoslovakia? "Diversity is Strength" is propaganda designed by liberals to weaken society and strengthen reliance on government. It plays into the old strategy of "divide and conquer." Do you really believe that everyone who observed "divide and conquer" throughout human history got it wrong and that instead of weakening society by creating diversity and division that they were really strengthening societies?

The fact that you can have easier access to Thai restaurants and other ethnic foods comes at a very high price:

A bleak picture of the corrosive effects of ethnic diversity has been revealed in research by Harvard Universitys Robert Putnam, one of the worlds most influential political scientists.

His research shows that the more diverse a community is, the less likely its inhabitants are to trust anyone  from their next-door neighbour to the mayor.

The core message of the research was that, in the presence of diversity, we hunker down, he said. We act like turtles. The effect of diversity is worse than had been imagined. And its not just that we dont trust people who are not like us. In diverse communities, we dont trust people who do look like us.

Prof Putnam found trust was lowest in Los Angeles, the most diverse human habitation in human history, but his findings also held for rural South Dakota, where diversity means inviting Swedes to a Norwegians picnic.

When the data were adjusted for class, income and other factors, they showed that the more people of different races lived in the same community, the greater the loss of trust. They dont trust the local mayor, they dont trust the local paper, they dont trust other people and they dont trust institutions, said Prof Putnam. The only thing theres more of is protest marches and TV watching.​


----------



## R.C. Christian (Aug 6, 2014)

Now, force them to speak English and tow the line!


----------



## Rikurzhen (Aug 6, 2014)

jambo101 said:


> i welcome the cultural diversity that makes Montreal the world class city that it is.



You welcome the racial discrimination against Anglophones and Quebecois in industries like Television and Government where active measures are taken to insure workforce diversity.

I favor merit, rather than racial/ethnic bean counting at the expense of merit.

You know what makes for a world class city? Capable people rising to as high as their talents will take them. You know what leads to stagnation? A racially balanced workforce brought on by favoritism and racist hiring practices which disadvantage the capable in order to boost the less capable.

Good luck with your future. Yugoslavia awaits you.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 6, 2014)

Rikurzhen said:


> jambo101 said:
> 
> 
> > i welcome the cultural diversity that makes Montreal the world class city that it is.
> ...



How the fuck is the language one speaks "racial"?

  What a maroon...


----------



## Nutz (Aug 6, 2014)

It isn't reported in the US because canada is insignificant...beyond that, the same issue comes up every other year.  Nothing is changing.


----------



## Rikurzhen (Aug 6, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> > jambo101 said:
> ...



Reading comprehension is a tough nut for you to crack, huh? Good luck with your disability.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 6, 2014)




----------



## jambo101 (Aug 8, 2014)

Rikurzhen said:


> How that diversity working out in Iraq? How about old Yugoslavia? How about Rwanda? How about Czechoslovakia? "Diversity is Strength" is propaganda designed by liberals to weaken society and strengthen reliance on government. It plays into the old strategy of "divide and conquer." Do you really believe that everyone who observed "divide and conquer" throughout human history got it wrong and that instead of weakening society by creating diversity and division that they were really strengthening societies?
> 
> The fact that you can have easier access to Thai restaurants and other ethnic foods comes
> A bleak picture of the corrosive effects of ethnic diversity has been revealed in research by Harvard Universitys Robert Putnam, one of the worlds most influential political scientists.
> ...



 We'll agree to disagree as i believe diversity is good, you apparently believe total conformity is the way to go..


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 8, 2014)

jambo101 said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> > How that diversity working out in Iraq? How about old Yugoslavia? How about Rwanda? How about Czechoslovakia? "Diversity is Strength" is propaganda designed by liberals to weaken society and strengthen reliance on government. It plays into the old strategy of "divide and conquer." Do you really believe that everyone who observed "divide and conquer" throughout human history got it wrong and that instead of weakening society by creating diversity and division that they were really strengthening societies?
> ...




What you gotta understand is that the poster you quoted is a little wannabe communist coward. Everything it posts is just a manifestation of that basic fact.


----------



## Rikurzhen (Aug 8, 2014)

jambo101 said:


> We'll agree to disagree as i believe diversity is good.



And some people believe that the evidence as witnessed by living in reality shows that one should save for one's retirement and others, dreamers, believe that retirement is best taken care of by buying a lottery ticket.

Liberals really do like to live in a dream world of their own creation, until the moment reality knocks them on their ass. 

Look how well diversity is playing out in Iraq on this very day. Diversity is making them stronger, right?


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Aug 31, 2014)

GrosMinet said:


> The Parti Québécois as well as the Bloc Québécois are going down the slope to nothingness. Separatism is no longer a live issue in Québec, people have mostly made up with the rest of Canada.
> 
> Separation was something of an issue between 1970 and 2000 but not today.
> 
> The last politician of value separatists had was Gilles Duceppe, but now he is retired. I should add Françoise David, but she (her party) is not significant enough to stir up trouble however brilliant she may be.




(X)Separation need not be an issue anymore as quebec does appear to have really won the battle on the Plains of Abraham now as we see that the francos own and run da Attawa and have convinced the rest of the country that they are bilingual while quebec stays unilingual french. Even Harper, an anglo, is always in quebec kiss-butting the french. Why, I don't get it. The frogs don't want anything to do with an anglophone. Bilingualism has cost billions just so western Canada can have french on their cereal boxes. Whoop-de-thrill. Get lost quebec. Cheers.


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Aug 31, 2014)

Rikurzhen said:


> It's too bad that that Charter of Values went down to defeat. It's instructive to look at how it went down to defeat.
> 
> As with their last referendum, it was the ethnic vote.
> 
> ...




(X)What is needed is for multiculturalism to be done away with as an agenda by the government. It serves no purpose but to divide, never to unite. Of course, with 80% of our new immigrants coming from third world countries, we are only going to get more diverse and will get to the point that Canada as it once was decades ago will be no more. The only way for Canada to keep it's traditons,heritage and culture alive is to stop bringing in massive third world immigrants who are bringing in their baggage of traditions,cultures,language and religions, and we pay for this thru our multicultural programs and white Canadians pay for this thru their taxdollars. The ethnic non-white is going to destroy this country, and in time ghettoes of immigrant aliens will be owning a piece of their own turf  in Canada. Chinese and East Indians have their own TV,radio,newspapers,restaurants,churches,community centers and businesses. They don't need to assimilate and become Canadian. For them toi have to speak english is an slight inconvenience for them. But hey, that is my opinion and I am sticking with it.


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 31, 2014)

Toro said:


> Hooray!
> 
> It's the PQ's lowest vote total since 1970.
> 
> The sovereigntists are dying off and young people don't care.



I was going to say that this has been going on since I was kid and is pretty much an non-issue to the US...


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Sep 7, 2014)

Rikurzhen said:


> It's too bad that that Charter of Values went down to defeat. It's instructive to look at how it went down to defeat.
> 
> As with their last referendum, it was the ethnic vote.
> 
> ...




(X)There is only one way to solve this ethnic problem. Stop all third world immigration for a decade or two. This will lower their numbers and force them to assimilate, not segragate, as things are done now. Liberals and multiculturalism is destroying Canada's traditions,heritage,culture and maybe soon language and all are at stake if these new third world immigrants are allowed to dictate to the rest of us home grown Canadians too abandon their way of life for theirs. It's about our white racial survival and if we don't speak up fast we might not get the chance if they become the majority. It has nothing to do with racism but more to do with survival. Plain and simple.


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Sep 7, 2014)

Moonglow said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Hooray!
> ...




(X)The white Americans are having their problems with third world immigration also, and if they don't soon smarten up, they will become a minority in that country too. Why do white people not get concerned over this threat to their survival as a race? I just don't get it.


----------

